# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Scoliose/kromme rug behandeling - Artikel

## Agnes574

Scoliose

Wat is scoliose ?
Scoliose is een afwijkende kromming de ruggengraat.(kortom: een kromme rug) De wervelkolom maakt dan een bocht in de vorm van een S of soms een C. Daardoor kunnen de wervels en de ribben zo verdraaid zitten dat er een bolling ontstaat in je rug. (ook wel bochel of gibbus genoemt) 

Het kan zijn dat een scoliose uit zichzelf verdwijnt maar meestal is deze jammer genoeg toch wel blijvend. 

Op jonge leeftijd geeft scoliose meestal geen klachten, maar soms kan een behandeling toch wel noodzakelijk zijn om klachten op latere leeftijd te voorkomen. Zo een behandeling kan behoorlijk ingrijpend zijn. Bij pubers kan een scoliose problemen geven omdat het uiterlijk afwijkt van andere pubers. Een bochel, scheve schouder of het dragen van een brace (korset),wegen op die leeftijd meestal zwaar. 

Een scoliose kan soms zo ernstig worden dat de longen verdrukt worden waardoor je ademhalingsproblemen kan krijgen. Dit komt gelukkig niet vaak voor.

Scoliose komt meer voor bij meisjes dan bij jongens. Hoe dat komt, is niet bekend.

Je kan al een scoliose hebben van bij de geboorte maar meestal ontstaat de verdraaiing tijdens de groei

Scoliose 
De behandeling.
Niet iedereen heeft een behandeling nodig. Alles hangt af van de ernst van de scoliose. 

Scoliose van minder dan 20%
Dit is de lichte vorm van scoliose. Meestal is het dan voldoende om regelmatig (om de 6 maanden) op controle te gaan om te zien of de scoliose stabiel blijft of dat ze verergerd. 

Scoliose van 20 to 40%
Als je een jongere bent met scoliose van meer dan 20%, dan zal een bracebehandeling gestart worden. Een brace is een korset van kunststof met soms een metalen beugel. De brace zal er dan voor zorgen dat de ruggengraat niet nog krommer gaat worden tijdens de groeiperiode. De brace zal 23u. op 24uur gedragen moeten worden tot het kind volledig vogroeid is. Bij meisjes is dat meestal tot 2 jaar na de eerste menstruatie. 


Scoliose vanaf 40%
Als een scoliose van 40% nog meer zal toenemen, kan een operatie uitkomst bieden. Bij een operatie bevestigd de arts één of meerdere staven aan de wervelkolom om verdere verkromming te stoppen en zo goed mogelijk te corrigeren. De beste tijd voor een operatie is na de groeiperiode (14 a 15 jaar). Kinderen met een ernstige scoliose kunnen niet geopereerd worden. Zij krijgen dan meestal een correctiegips om hun ruggengraat stijf te houden en om verdere verkromming tegen te gaan. 


(bron: users.pandora.be)

----------


## Shakti

Hallo, 

Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 28 jaar en heb een zware vorm van scoliose.
Als kind hebben mijn ouders er niks aangedaan vanwege verzekerings problemen.
Volgens mijn ouders ben ik er mee geboren en is er een bochel ontstaan omdat mijn rechter long groter werd dan de linkse en daardoor mijn ruggengraat in verdrukking is gekomen.
Van mijn geboorte tot 7 jaar met Cara in het ziekenhuis gelegen.
Daarna groeide ik erover heen en kreeg er astma voor terug.

Nu ik ondertussen 28 ben geworden wordt mijn rugpijn steeds erger en erger.
Lange afstanden lopen gaat niet meer en zwaar tillen zorgt voor dagenlange pijn.
Niet alleen de bochel is verergerd, maar mijn ribbenkast aan de linkerkant begint te vergroeien en mijn rechterschouder begint steeds meer te hangen.
Evenals mijn rechterheup.
De pijn is niet meer te dragen en de morfine tabletten komen mijn neusgaten uit.
Nu las ik dat er in mijn stad in het Elisabeth Ziekenhuis (Tilburg) bij mensen met ingezakte of gebroken ruggenwervels er een soort van cement geinjecteerd wordt en dat die mensen een pijnvrij leven daarna leiden.

Nu vraag ik me af of dat ook werkt bij Scoliose en zo niet wat er dan gedaan kan worden aan de vergroeiïng en de helse pijnen...

----------


## Sefi

Hoi, ik heb een lichte vorm van scoliose en hierdoor al de nodige pijnen, dus kan me goed indenken dat het voor jou vreselijk moet zijn.
Doordat je zo schots en scheef bent is dit ook een enorme belasting voor je spieren die ook voor de nodig (uitstralings)pijn kunnen zorgen.
Zelf heb ik wat betreft mijn spieren wel veel baat bij Dry Needling. Dit haalt de spierknopen uit je spieren en daardoor ontspannen je spieren wat en verminderd de pijn.
Zoals gezegd is het bij mij niet zo erg als bij jou, maar misschien kun je wat hiermee om je pijn wat dragelijker te maken.
Sterkte!

----------


## dotito

@Sefi,

Enige idee waar je dat in Belgie kunt laten doen?

----------


## Sefi

> @Sefi,
> 
> Enige idee waar je dat in Belgie kunt laten doen?


http://www.bmst.be/

Op deze site kun je lezen over triggerpoints en therapeuten vinden. Ik weet niet of ze allemaal met naalden werken, maar het kan ook met de handen gedaan worden. Met de hand duurt het wat langer voordat je resultaat krijgt.

----------


## duan

Hallo

Ben gister met me dochter in sophia geweest en de dokter heeft een afwijking van 21% gemeten. Er werd mij verteld dat ik moet wachten tot haar afwijking 30% is en dat men dan pas met de behandeling gaat beginnen. Ik vond dit vreemd en kan me er eigenlijk niet bij neerleggen...Waarom moet ik wachten tot het erger word terwijl we nu al erger kunnen voorkomen... IK wil zelf nu naar een andere arts gaan om het norgmaals te laten bekijken maar weet niet waar een goeie zit.....

----------


## Carolily

> Hallo, 
> 
> Ik ben een jonge vrouw van 28 jaar en heb een zware vorm van scoliose.
> Als kind hebben mijn ouders er niks aangedaan vanwege verzekerings problemen.
> Volgens mijn ouders ben ik er mee geboren en is er een bochel ontstaan omdat mijn rechter long groter werd dan de linkse en daardoor mijn ruggengraat in verdrukking is gekomen.
> Van mijn geboorte tot 7 jaar met Cara in het ziekenhuis gelegen.
> Daarna groeide ik erover heen en kreeg er astma voor terug.
> 
> Nu ik ondertussen 28 ben geworden wordt mijn rugpijn steeds erger en erger.
> ...



Ik ben 4 maand geleden geopereerd aan scoliose, had 59 graden terwijl je vanaf 45 graden wss geopereerd zal moeten worden.
Ik weet zeker dat ze jou sowieso zouden opereren als je daar voor naar dokters enz gaat... je mag daar echt niet met wachten want je ruggegraat bliijft voort evolueren waardoor het erna je organen pletten zal.
Zo'n operatie is niet plezant, maar ik heb al men bewegelijkheid al terug, ik kan me buigen lopen, enz... Je moet er wel iets voor over hebben hoor.
ik sta nu volledig recht en ik ben ook langer!

Ga toch gewoon naar de dokter...

----------


## Carolily

> Hallo
> 
> Ben gister met me dochter in sophia geweest en de dokter heeft een afwijking van 21% gemeten. Er werd mij verteld dat ik moet wachten tot haar afwijking 30% is en dat men dan pas met de behandeling gaat beginnen. Ik vond dit vreemd en kan me er eigenlijk niet bij neerleggen...Waarom moet ik wachten tot het erger word terwijl we nu al erger kunnen voorkomen... IK wil zelf nu naar een andere arts gaan om het norgmaals te laten bekijken maar weet niet waar een goeie zit.....


Vanaf 10 graden heb je scoliose, maar dan op zijn lichtste vorm.
Vanaf 25 neemt men om het halfjaar foto's om te zien of die stabiel blifjt of niet, en verandering in komt.
vanaf 25-45 is een brace mogelijk (corset) maar laat je niet vangen, een korset levert meestal amper iets op en kost enorm veel én moet je 23/24h dragen. vanaf 45 graden is de enige oplossing opereren, tenzij de scoliose stabiel blijft dan doen ze er NIETS aan.
21 graden is echt nog niets en je moet begrijpen dat ze niet zomaar alles mogen forceren bij het kleinste. Is gewoon een pure zaak van afwachten hoor

----------


## putman

> Hallo
> 
> Ben gister met me dochter in sophia geweest en de dokter heeft een afwijking van 21% gemeten. Er werd mij verteld dat ik moet wachten tot haar afwijking 30% is en dat men dan pas met de behandeling gaat beginnen. Ik vond dit vreemd en kan me er eigenlijk niet bij neerleggen...Waarom moet ik wachten tot het erger word terwijl we nu al erger kunnen voorkomen... IK wil zelf nu naar een andere arts gaan om het norgmaals te laten bekijken maar weet niet waar een goeie zit.....


Hallo, ik heb zelf scoliose en weet dan dokter Pierre Moens in Pellenberg (Leuven) een goede kinderorthopeed is. Hij behandelt alleen kinderen.
Groeten, Karen.

----------


## putman

> http://www.bmst.be/
> 
> Op deze site kun je lezen over triggerpoints en therapeuten vinden. Ik weet niet of ze allemaal met naalden werken, maar het kan ook met de handen gedaan worden. Met de hand duurt het wat langer voordat je resultaat krijgt.


Hoi,
ik heb op de pijnlijke plaatsen in mijn onderrug (triggerpoints) een tijd heel hard geduwd met de kneukels van mijn vingers en ik ben wonder boven wonder verlost van de uitstralingspijn in mijn billen en benen. Als het terugkeert doe ik dit opnieuw en hopelijk blijf ik opnieuw een tijd verlost van de uitstralingspijn.
Alvast hartelijk bedankt voor de heel goede tip.

Groetjes, Putmanneke.

----------

